# Why do weird strangers always talk to me?



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

it may sound odd, but lately it has not only started to bother me, but scare me that getting stuck in situations where weird people will randomly talk to me or ask me to do things like find directions or give them help or advice.
I don't even look at people I mind my own business but people still come up to me and I don't go out a lot so it's very weird it happens to me so much. And for exampel when I was wearing only a shirt 2 different adults at different times said ''its cold outside'' I just ignored them. I don't know why people just don't mind their own business... it's mostly adults I think.


----------



## Neonstars09 (Jun 22, 2015)

They are probably just trying to be nice, but it is rather annoying when you suffer with anxiety i always worry that people think i'm really ignorant when i mumble back or ignore them. although last week someone selling charity wrist bands started talking to me i felt good that day so i was ok with talking to them ....until they hugged me and i just stood there like a awkwardly like a dead fish lol

but i think the best thing to do in this situation if you don't want to talk is to just smile and nod and keep walking


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Thats creepy


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

i'm in public transport every day and the things you see are unbelievable. i pretty much always have my earphones on but there have definitely been some weirdos talking to me. i either tell them to leave me alone or i walk away. literally had a man scream at me calling me a satanist because i was wearing black clothes lol. sad.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Where I am this is very common place. But in Europe, I could see this being very weird.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

doe deer said:


> i'm in public transport every day and the things you see are unbelievable. i pretty much always have my earphones on but there have definitely been some weirdos talking to me. i either tell them to leave me alone or i walk away. literally had a man scream at me calling me a satanist because i was wearing black clothes lol. sad.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Neonstars09 said:


> They are probably just trying to be nice, but it is rather annoying when you suffer with anxiety i always worry that people think i'm really ignorant when i mumble back or ignore them. although last week someone selling charity wrist bands started talking to me i felt good that day so i was ok with talking to them ....until they hugged me and i just stood there like a awkwardly like a dead fish lol
> 
> but i think the best thing to do in this situation if you don't want to talk is to just smile and nod and keep walking


lol i like your metaphor, I know the feeling. Once this girl I met in school hugged me after the first class I had with her and I felt so awkward lmao. She was actually rlly cute and nice but I was just so caught off guard and well, SA lol.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

doe deer said:


> literally had a man scream at me calling me a satanist because i was wearing black clothes lol. sad.


It's pretty disingenuous not to mntion that you were also sacrificing a virgin goat at the time whilst chanting 'Dark Lord, accept this offering in your name for the eternal glory of darkness'.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

I've said this on here a few times before, but I have the uncanny ability to attract girls who will tell me every f**ked-up detail about their lives within 2 minutes of meeting me.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I hope I don't get jumped for asking, but is this a generational thing? I feel like no one my age in their right mind would give so much a f*** about what some random person is wearing that they would make a comment to them. Unless it's literally high school. Could be wrong, I don't know. I mean it just reminds me of all the random older people in line when I was a cashier, they were very vocal in general... no matter what they had to say. Asking for directions or something, well, that's not so bad. You can't blame someone for that, they don't know you and they're just looking for genuine help.


----------



## Neonstars09 (Jun 22, 2015)

Atheism said:


> I hope I don't get jumped for asking, but is this a generational thing? I feel like no one my age in their right mind would give so much a f*** about what some random person is wearing that they would make a comment to them. Unless it's literally high school. Could be wrong, I don't know. I mean it just reminds me of all the random older people in line when I was a cashier, they were very vocal in general... no matter what they had to say. Asking for directions or something, well, that's not so bad. You can't blame someone for that, they don't know you and they're just looking for genuine help.


people around our age do it where i live. But I think everyone ends up getting a bit more vocal as they get older, you generally start caring less what others think of you the older you get so just say whatever you want....i'm looking forward to being like that when i'm old 'n' crusty :wink


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Oh yeah I'm not good at handling this big time especially when I am caught off guard, it makes for an awkward exchange because I get nervous with what to say back, I kinda give one worded replies. I don't like it when people ask me for directions either, I try to be helpful but I am horrible at explaining how to get places, I just don't bother with remembering street names so it makes it harder to explain how to get somewhere.


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

It happens to me too, ugh.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

I have heard about this a lot. It seems that people notice that passive and reserved attitude and think you are a friendly and cool person that they can dump a stream of verbal diarrhea without much trouble. In high school I was too nervous and scared to talk with the extroverted guys so I kept talking nonsense for hours with the most quiet and shy people in the school just to look more outgoing.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Unexpected Interaction -> Caught off guard -> heart racing (what to say ?) -> mental fog -> mumbling one word answer -> "Pardon?" (can you repeat it louder please? ) -> "Umm... nothing" -> feeling awkward, cringey and upset at the same time


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

CloudChaser said:


> It's pretty disingenuous not to mntion that you were also sacrificing a virgin goat at the time whilst chanting 'Dark Lord, accept this offering in your name for the eternal glory of darkness'.


 :evil


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Do you go out alone a lot? I go out alone 100% of the time and will get approached for questions or small talk quite often. Truthfully, lots of random people find it easier to approach people who are out alone versus people who go out in large cliques.

I only find getting approached annoying when the person takes me for a sucker just to sell me something. I seem to be a major target for salespeople when Im out alone...shït....


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

That's normal.


----------

